# Evans Colson conversion.



## pedal_junky (Jun 6, 2014)

Had this old girl in the garage for quite a while.  Decided to cut, grind and weld it into a boys bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey, that turned out pretty cool. Nice work!


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 6, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Hey, that turned out pretty cool. Nice work!





Thanks you!!


----------



## Honestherman (Jun 6, 2014)

*Pedal_Junky Fan*

The work you did is Fantastic. I am so inspired to try that conversion. Looks so Clean. Here is one that I have. No I did not do the work. But the bike is in my garage. Now. I fell for how the tank got worked into the bike.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 6, 2014)

Honestherman said:


> The work you did is Fantastic. I am so inspired to try that conversion. Looks so Clean. Here is one that I have. No I did not do the work. But the bike is in my garage. Now. I fell for how the tank got worked into the bike.
> View attachment 154410




Thanks Honestherman, it was a fun project.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 8, 2014)

*fenders.*

Playing around with Fender options here. Also found a seat that may fit the personality of the bike. Not sure how it will mount up though.


----------



## momona (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow, good job on that paint!


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 8, 2014)

Rolling those fenders back like that reminds me of a dropped '49 Merc.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 8, 2014)

*Great skills*

Looks good.paint or not? I like the raw look.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 8, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Looks good.paint or not? I like the raw look.




Thanks. No paint on this one. It was a blue house paint special when I got it. Stripping, sanding etc, I think I have more time in it like this than I would if I painted it. Trying different stuff on the new top tubes, we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 8, 2014)

momona said:


> Wow, good job on that paint!




Thanks Momona. My hands were mad at me for quite a while after that job was finished


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 9, 2014)

*Today*






Done for now. (I think) I have an old springer seat I'm thinking about a bandana or Mexican blanket re-cover. We'll see how it comes out.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 9, 2014)

That seat looks small for that frame. Reminds me of that scene in Betelgeuse when Michael Keaton sits next to the African explorer that had his head shrunk.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 9, 2014)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> That seat looks small for that frame. Reminds me of that scene in Betelgeuse when Michael Keaton sits next to the African explorer that had his head shrunk.




Haha, that's hilarious.  Love that movie too.


----------



## Honestherman (Jun 10, 2014)

*Seat Angle*

The angle of that seat on the latest picture looks a little uncomfortable. I like the seats level or down a bit in front. Just seems to apply pressure to the male rider in the wrong location
Photos look great again.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 12, 2014)

*Hombre*

4 way tie for 7th place in the Ratrodbikes.com build off number nine and 3rd best in patina. Pretty happy with that (and surprised)  The finished bike is complete with a working l.e.d. conversion Delta light with a 1 " copper pipe as the battery tube, and a tire driven bell.


----------



## mike j (Aug 12, 2014)

Really nice job in many ways, Congrats on the build off, there was a lot of good competition. Great patina also, I'm finally developing a taste for it myself. It's a little like red wine & scotch, you don't get it right away.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 13, 2014)

Hehe, thanks. Good comparison.


----------

